# ساعدوني



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه عليكم من شاب حائر و خائف,انا شاب مسلم من الاردن قرأت عن الدين المسيحي و قد عجبني هذا الدين و التسامح الذي فيه. إن في الاسلام البشرية لم تعد تُعرف بأبناء الله و يدعوهم بعبيد الله.و على المسلمين أن يركعوا أمام الله خمسة مرات فى اليوم كعبيد له. 

و لكن بالنسبة ليسوع, فإن عمل الإنسان هو أن يحب الله من كل ذاته و أن يحب قريبه كنفسه. و وعد يسوع بإرسال الروح القدس لمن يطلبه. إن روح الله –بالنعمة- سيقوم بكتابة وصايا الله فى قلوبنا و عقولنا و ذلك بالنعمة المجانية و ليس بقوانين و تقاليد. 
اريد ان اكون مسيحي و ان انضم الى كنيسة المسيح فدلوني بارككم الرب كيف اصبح مسيحي.:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس؟
هل تعرفت على السيد المسيح الرب والإله من خلال إنجيله؟
هل صليت له من كل قلبك طالبا منه أن يظهر لك الحقيقة؟
إذا لم تفعل أي شيء من الذي ذكرته لك
إبدأ اليوم والمسيح سيرشدك على الطريق.
نحن هنا لنرد على أسئلتك واستفساراتك​


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جلست شهر كامل أقرء عن المسيحيه و الكتاب المقدس و انا مقتنع فيه و بكل كلمه جائت به و انا مؤمن باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حتى اني بلبس الصليب,نفسي اتعلم اكثر نفسي اصلي في كنيسه زي بقية اخوتي المسيحيين,


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هل ممكن اخفي ايماني باليسوع المسيح حتى اسلم من بطش اقاربي و اهلي.


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نفسي اتعلم المسيحية كيف اصلي كيف ادخل في هذا الدين.


----------



## Kiril (1 ديسمبر 2008)

المسيحية ليست مجرد دين و قواعد
بل هي طريق الي الحياة الابدية و اسلوب حياة
صلي من قلبك.........اتكلم مع ربنا زي ما بتتكلم مع ابوك


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> جلست شهر كامل أقرء عن المسيحيه و الكتاب المقدس و انا مقتنع فيه و بكل كلمه جائت به و انا مؤمن باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حتى اني بلبس الصليب,نفسي اتعلم اكثر نفسي اصلي في كنيسه زي بقية اخوتي المسيحيين,


 
إشتياقك للمسيح لن يذهب سدى.  وكل ما اشتد الشوق للحبيب كل ما كان اللقاء به أجمل.
إسئل عن الذي تريد معرفته في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
وسوف تجد أكثر من واحد يرد عليك.
أما الصلاة في الكنيسة فلها وقتها الذي ستعرفه عندما يرى الرب أن الوقت مناسب.
وحتى ذلك الحين صلي له وكأنك تتكلم مع إنسان تحبه وتثق به. وصلي أيضا الصلاة الربانية التي علمها المسيح لتلاميذه"
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/11
سلام المسيح يكون لك


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يعني انا هله صرت مسيحي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> هل ممكن اخفي ايماني باليسوع المسيح حتى اسلم من بطش اقاربي و اهلي.


 

*اخى الفاضل *
*ان الذى يؤمن بالسيد المسيح لا يخاف من مواجهة اى امر من امور الحياة مهما كان صعب*
*لأن مملكة السيد المسيح ليست من هذا العالم*
* فبالتالى اى شئ فى الحياة لايهم مهما كان*
*حتى ولو كان اقاربك *
*فأنت تبحث عن ابديتك وعن خلاص نفسك *
*لذلك لابد ان تترك مخاوف اقاربك وتنحيها جانباً لكى تربح المسيح*

*خسرت كل الأشياء وانا احسبها نفاية لكى اربح المسيح*

*وارى فى ردك هذا الخوف والتردد *
*فكونك تخاف من بطش اقاربك*
* فهذا يعنى انك لازلت متردداً *
*وبداخلك مخاوف*

*عليك بمواجهة نفسك*

*هل انت مؤمن بالسيد المسيح ؟*
*هل انت مستعد ان تتبعه مهما حدث او مهما واجهتك صعوبات او مخاوف ؟*
*إن كانت إجابتك نعم*
*إذن فلامجال لأى تردد او خوف*
*لأنك كما آمنت بالرب يسوع*
*هو أيضاً لن يتركك*
*وسيرشدك لخلاص نفسك*​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> هل ممكن اخفي ايماني باليسوع المسيح حتى اسلم من بطش اقاربي و اهلي.


 

ممكن في البداية الى أن يحين الوقت لإعلان إيمانك بدون أي خوف.
وهذا لن يكون بقدرتك بل بقدرته الذي مات عن الجميع وأعطى للمؤمنين الشجاعة لكي يبشروا بإنجيله من دون خوف حتى من الموت.

وليحل سلام المسيح في قلبك​


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم بارككم الرب


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> يعني انا هله صرت مسيحي


 
المسيحية تبدأ بالإيمان بالمسيح ولكنها تثبت بالمعمودية.
صلي - صلي - وصلي. وربك يسوع المسيح الذي قبلته سيتدبر أمرك.
سلام ونعمة المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_



لو كنت زي ما بتقول خايف اذا فانت بتخالف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا معاك كيرو بس المسيح لما كان بيعمل معجزه مش للكل كان بيقلهم خبر بما صنع الله بك
كان بيقول خبر بما فعل الله بك واشخاص تانى كان بيقلهم لا تقل لاحد
الله يعلم اننا ضعفاء فنطلب منه ان يقوينا فى الايمان
الله مرشدك صلى من قلبك ليظهر لك طريقك ويقويك​_


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف ممكن اصل للمعمودية


----------



## اين الحقيقه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

دلوني على كنيسه في الاردن ممكن اتعلم فيها.


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> دلوني على كنيسه في الاردن ممكن اتعلم فيها. انا من سكان *********.


 

يا ابني حفاطا عليك لا تذكر معلومات شخصية عنك في مشاركاتك. مثلا كأن ذكرت اسم المدينة. 
في كنائس كثيرة في المدينة التي تسكن فيها. إذا كان عندك أصحاب أو زملاء مسيحيين أطلب منهم ان يتكلموا للكاهن الذي في كنيستهم ويقولوا له عنك، ويسألوه رأيه في الموضوع.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> كيف ممكن اصل للمعمودية


 

المعمودية تأتي عندما تجد الكاهن والكنيسة


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*أهلا بك أخى الحبيب, واعلم أنك على الطريق نحو "الميلاد الجديد" حيث تنضم لجماعة المؤمنين, أكيد توجد كنائس فى بلدتك, فاذهب وصلى هناك, واعرض أمرك على الكهنة, وسيرتب الرب يسوع كل أمورك, فلا تخف, لأنه لن يتركك*
تحياتى


----------



## histamine (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجوكم ساعدوني أريد ان اصبح مسيحيا لكن لدي أسئلة كثيرة محيرة ساعدووووووووووني أرجوكم


السؤال الأول 
( التجسد)  هل تجسد الله . أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟
سمعت البعض يقول الله  أخذ جسد بشري وأتى بنفسه للعالم بينما نجد أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول : لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد .  3 عدد 16 و قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى :  إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به .. يوحنا 4 عدد 9  
وأنا أسأل :  هل الله قد تجسد  وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما في النصوص؟  . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم في الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا  4 عدد 14


أنا أحب المسيح جدا وأشتاق له

لكن عليكم أن تساعدوووني فلدي المزيد من التساؤلات المحيرة اذ انا لا يمكن ان ادخل في دين حتى أطمئن له

ارجوا ان لا يتم فصلي من المنتدى بسبب صراحتي

please help meeeeeeee

i like jesus


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			( التجسد) هل تجسد الله . أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت هنا تفصل بين الله, الآب, والسيد المسيح, قال السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس:  (قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناًهَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ يو  14 :  9)

فلا نستطيع أن نفصل بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس, فالثلاث إله واحد مثلث الأقانيم, ويمكن أن تتفهم ذلك بالتأمل فى الإنسان, فهو جسد ونفس وروح, والثلاثه يشكلون كياناً واحداً وهو الإنسان, ولا نستطيع أن نفرق بين الجسد والنفس والروح, كذلك لا نستطيع أن نفرق بين الآب والأبن والروح القدس *


----------



## histamine (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يا صديقي أنا لا أفصل 

النصوص هي التي تفصل؟؟؟

أنا أريد اجابة شافية توفق بين النصوص وبين كلام المسيحيين!

أنا لا أفهم شيء


----------



## histamine (2 ديسمبر 2008)

( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
 الله إله عادل . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]
والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 
ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً ( تكوين 3 عدد 14 )  ؟؟! 
أين هو عدل الله ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص ا هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 
هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟

أرجوكم أقنعوني حتى أدخل دينكم 

أريحوني بليييييييييييييز


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> أنا لا أفهم شيء



*هذا لأنك لا تريد أن تفهم, بل تريد الوصول للمسيحية من خلال عقليه إسلامية, وهذا مستحيل*


----------



## histamine (2 ديسمبر 2008)

حسنا , سأطالع اكثر وأحاول التوفيق يا صديقي


لكن ساعدني في باقي التساؤلات


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> حسنا , سأطالع اكثر وأحاول التوفيق يا صديقي
> 
> 
> لكن ساعدني في باقي التساؤلات



*وأنا تحت أمرك, لكن نصيحتى لك: صلى, صلى, صلى*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> ( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> الله إله عادل . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية
> ...


 

*سلام المسيح*
*هو انا عندى استفسار بخصوص اسئلتك دى*
*حضرتك بتسأل الأسئلة دى كلها ليه ؟*
*حضرتك بتدور على خلاص نفسك وعلى الإيمان *
* ولا بتدور على تساؤلات خارج نطاق الموضوع وبتشتت نفسك وخلاص ؟ *
*مفيش حاجة اسمعها اقنعونى وانا ادخل فى الإيمان *
*فى حاجة اسمها*
*فتشوا الكتب *
*يعنى لازم تقرا فى الكتاب المقدس كويس وتحاول تفهم الإيمان بشكل صحيح وبعد كدا تدور على الموضوعات المحورية دى كلها*
*تقبل مرورى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> ( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> الله إله عادل . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية
> ...




*واضح أنك تسأل لأغراض أخرى بدليل سقطاتك الواضحة, لذا لا فائدة من النقاش*


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لست مسيحيا بعد حتى اجزم ان المسيح لم يصلب؟؟ أو أن قصة الصلب هده غير حقيقية؟؟ فلما تطالبني بأن أصيغ السؤال كما تريد أنت؟؟

أنا أخبرتكم أني أحب المسيح , أقسم  لكم , لكن المزعج أنه لا أحد يجيب تساؤلاتي بطريقة مقنعة!

أنا قرأت الكتاب المقدس قبل سنة تقريبا , وأنا أصلا لا أعتبر نفسي مسلم حتى تتهمني بأني أفكر بعقلية اسلامية , بل أنا انسان أقتنع بالعلم بالدرجة الأولى ، أعطني ما يجعل عقلي يسلم بما لديكم , أنا لا أدري ما هو قصدك ب (أهداف أخرى )؟؟؟     يعني أنا هنا حتى أتسلى؟؟ 

أنا طرقت بابكم ودخلت منتدى الأسئلة بتوجيه من أحد الشبان المسيحيين وقال لي أنك ستجد الجواب فيه عن كل تساؤلاتك , فلا تخيبوا أملي ولا تغلقوا الأبواب في وجهي

أريد أن أبكي , أريد أن أصل إلى الحقيقة التي لا شك فيها ........

أسف جدا ان استخدمت عبارات أزعجتكم... لكني طالب حق ، فإن وجدتموه لا تبخلوا به


----------



## اين الحقيقه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه عليكم يا اخوتي. لكم مني كل حب, ما اجمل هذا الدين امنت باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حاسس اني مع اخوتي و اصحابي,رايح اتكلم مع اخوان مسيحيين شان يساعدوني في الموضوع و شان اتعلم اكثر.انا سعيد جدا اني اصبحت مسيحي و نضميت لهذه الاسره الجميله. وشكر و محبه لأمة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> أنا طرقت بابكم ودخلت منتدى الأسئلة بتوجيه من أحد الشبان المسيحيين وقال لي أنك ستجد الجواب فيه عن كل تساؤلاتك , فلا تخيبوا أملي ولا تغلقوا الأبواب في وجهي



*نحن لا نغلق الأبواب أمام أحد, لكن لن تستطيع أن تنال الدكتوراه وأنت لم تجتاز الأبتدائية, وهذا ما تريده الأن, أولا أقرأ الإنجيل, وأبدأ بإنجيل متى, ومع الصلاة بصدق وإيمان, ستجتاز مراحل عديدة بمقدار ما يسمح به الرب يسوع, وبقدر ما تحتمله قامتك الروحية*


----------



## اين الحقيقه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فعلا بدأت اقرأ الانجيل و محافظ على الصلاه و عندي اشتياق لليسوع المسيح,بحبك يا يسوع بحبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> سلام ونعمه عليكم يا اخوتي. لكم مني كل حب, ما اجمل هذا الدين امنت باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حاسس اني مع اخوتي و اصحابي,رايح اتكلم مع اخوان مسيحيين شان يساعدوني في الموضوع و شان اتعلم اكثر.انا سعيد جدا اني اصبحت مسيحي و نضميت لهذه الاسره الجميله. وشكر و محبه لأمة.



*أهلا بك وسط أخوانك, ومبروك عليك الخلاص*


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> سلام ونعمه عليكم يا اخوتي. لكم مني كل حب, ما اجمل هذا الدين امنت باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حاسس اني مع اخوتي و اصحابي,رايح اتكلم مع اخوان مسيحيين شان يساعدوني في الموضوع و شان اتعلم اكثر.انا سعيد جدا اني اصبحت مسيحي و نضميت لهذه الاسره الجميله. وشكر و محبه لأمة.


 
مبروك عليك الإيمان يا ابني. بس اسمح لي اصلح لك بعض الكلام.
نحن لا نقول اليسوع بل يسوع المسيح. لأن "يسوع" هو اسم الرب الشخصي الذي أعطاه الملاك لمريم العذراء عندما بشرها لتدعو به المولود، ومعناه "الله يخلص":
لوقا 1 عدد 31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ* يَسُوعَ*. 

وأعطاه الملاك أيضا الى يوسف في المنام عندما كان يفكر يوسف في حمل العذراء الطاهرة: 
(متى 1)
20 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
 21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ *يَسُوعَ* لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
 أما المسيح فهو لقبه. 




> انا فعلا بدأت اقرأ الانجيل و محافظ على الصلاه و عندي اشتياق ليسوع المسيح,بحبك يا يسوع بحبك


 
استمر بقراءة الإنجيل وبروية ولا تمل ولا تستعجل الأمور لكي لا تزل، لأن الشيطان الذي هو عدو البشر ولا يريد خلاصهم يتربص لهم، وخصوصا المبتدئين في الإيمان، ليوقع بهم ويسلبهم الخلاص.

لو كان عنك استفسارات اطرحها في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية. كما أنك ممكن أن تقرأ التفاسير في المنتدى عندما تضغط على: "تفاسير الكتاب المقدس" الموجود في أعلى الصفحة. 

وتأكد أن يسوع يحبك أكثر مما تتصور. 

ليكن سلامه في قلبك ونعمته في حياتك.


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> انا لست مسيحيا بعد حتى اجزم ان المسيح لم يصلب؟؟ أو أن قصة الصلب هده غير حقيقية؟؟ فلما تطالبني بأن أصيغ السؤال كما تريد أنت؟؟
> 
> أنا أخبرتكم أني أحب المسيح , أقسم لكم , لكن المزعج أنه لا أحد يجيب تساؤلاتي بطريقة مقنعة!
> 
> ...


 
الموضوع يا هستامين مش موضوع عبارات ازعجتنا... بل الطريق الذي تحاول أن تسلكه لفهم المسيحية.

لذلك اؤكد كلام الأخ المبارك صوت صارخ: 
*



لن تستطيع أن تنال الدكتوراه وأنت لم تجتاز الأبتدائية, وهذا ما تريده الأن

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بالإضافة الى قراءة الإنجيل بنية صادقة متعطشة للمعرفة، مع الصلاة الموجهة الى الله بأن ينير عقلك ويظهر كل الحقيقة. وتأكد أنه لن يخذلك.

الإيمان الحق مثل الذهب الخالص مقارنة مع معدن مزيف أصفر اللون. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يقنعك بالتمييز بين الإثنين لو انت استمريت على النظر اليهما بشكل سطحي ولم تقم بمجهود لدراسة كلا المعدنين.

الرب يكون معك ويساعدك. ونحن هنا كلنا على استعداد مد يد العون لك طالما أنت تعمل جاهدا ايضا.


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سبق وأخبرتكم أني قرأت الإنجيل يا أعزائي....

لكن المسألة ليست ابتدائية و دكتوراه ؟ أنا رجل أومن بالعلم فقط .....
لديكم سؤال , وأنا أريد الجواب الشافي , فقط لمن يعرف الجواب يرد علي

لما استمرت العقوبات رغم ان الله طهرنا بمقتل المسيح؟؟

لا يمكن لأحد أن يعتنق دين دون أن يؤمن , والإيمان يلزمه الطمأنينة , والطمأنينة لا تتولد الا بدفع الهواجس والشكوك , بدرء الشبهات التي تحوم في رأسي   

لدي المزيد من الأسئلة , أريد شخص متعمق في المسيحية حتى يجيب تساؤلاتي ...

أنا لا ألهو ولكن أهم شيء للإنسان جانبه الروحي 

أسف على قسوة العبارات يا أعزائي فنحن أخوة ويجب أن يحتمل بعضنا الأخر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح يا اخي
اولا قد سمعت صوتك وقرات التسائلات

لا تحزن ولا تكن  ابدا ضائع
سوف احاول المساعدة بقدر ما يعطيني الله من القدرة وبنعمة الروح القدس\


]( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟

لم يمحي الله العقاب ابدا
يسوع لم يقل بان العقاب سيتوقف
بل قال بان هناك دينونة 
ندان عليها  وهذه الدينونة نحن من نصنعها
بحسب اعمالنا
يسوع جاء ليكمل لا لينقض لان الانبياء تكلم ما كلمهم به الله الاب 
واذا نقض تعاليم النبياء
فهذا خراب لهذا يسوع لم يمحي اي حرف من الشريعة
ولن يوقف العقاب


 الله إله عادل . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]
والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 




ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً ( تكوين 3 عدد 

14 )  ؟؟! 
أين هو عدل الله ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص ا هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 
هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟

أرجوكم أقنعوني حتى أدخل دينكم 

أريحوني بليييييييييييييز




هنا اولا اريد ان اقول الصليب ليس مزعوما بل حقيقة ثابتة  تاريخية وايمانية

ثانية في قصة  الخلق يا اخي العزيز لا يمكن ان نقرا الكتاب المقدس هكذا
بل كلها رموز
فشجرة الخير والشر مثلا
هي الحياة وكيف الانسان عليه ان يميز في اختياره بين الصواب والخطأ

وامّا بالنسبة للحية فهي رمز ودلالة على الشيطان
الذي هناك عداوة معه
الحية حيوان
ولكن في قصة الخلق هو الشيطان الذي يدخل ضمير الانسان ويسيطر عليه ويدفعه لان يعمل الشر

امّا بالنسبة للعمل والخبز والشقاء فالقديس بولص يوضح ويقول
من لا يعمل لا يستحق ان ياكل
العمل ليس عقاب بل هو قوة 
اخذ على نفسك اذا بقيت كل اليوم في البت ماذا سيحدث غير الكسل الهموم وووو
العمل هو بركه والله انعم علينا بالجسد والعقل وما الى ذلك لكي نمجده من خلاله




اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك ولو قليلا

ليبارك الله​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> سبق وأخبرتكم أني قرأت الإنجيل يا أعزائي....



يا اخي العزيز الانجيل لا يقرأ بل يعاش فهو كتاب الحياة
ان قرأة الانجيل لن تفهم ولن تصل الى التسائلات 
عليك ان تعيش الانجيل
ان تختبره
ان تثق بما فيه

مجرد نصيحة اتمنى ان تتقبلها

مني لك كل الاحترام


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك جدا يا أخت مايا


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لكن لدي تساؤل أخر


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> لكن لدي تساؤل أخر



تفضل  اسأل ما تريد
ان كنت اعرف الجواب 
لن اتاخر


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> ) هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?
> 
> (وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].
> نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :
> ...



اعطني للغد حتى اعاود الاتطلاع على النص  واعاود الرجوع الى الشروحات الكنسية لكي لا اعطيك جوابا غير موثوق

تحياتي


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك جدا جدا لكن هناك سؤال جديد ابحثي عنه أيضا , وأسف على الغلبة بس هاي الحقيقة اللي لازم نبحث عنها  السؤال هو :
قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13 
إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد  31 عدد 1 - 17 أن هناك تناقض على ما أتوهم : 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً. 
وجاء في سفر يشوع  6 عدد 16 : 
قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. 17وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. 20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ


؟؟ أسف على الإزعاج لكن طريق الحقيقة يحتاج الى تعب


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> أشكرك جدا جدا لكن هناك سؤال جديد ابحثي عنه أيضا , وأسف على الغلبة بس هاي الحقيقة اللي لازم نبحث عنها  السؤال هو :
> قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13
> إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد  31 عدد 1 - 17 أن هناك تناقض على ما أتوهم :
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً.
> ...



هنا سوف اقول لك 

يا اخي لايمكن اتقراء العهد القديم قبل ان تقرا العهد الجديد
بمعنى ان العهد القديم يقرأ على ضوء العهد الجديد( الانجيل)

والعهد القديم هو قصة الله مع شعبه
ونلاحظ ايضا فيه ان كل ما بفعلونه من اخطاء يقولون الله عاقبنا لاننا اخطأنا هذا باعتقادهم
فالله لم يعاقبهم بل هم كانو ا يفسرون ذلك على انه عقاب من الله
لو ان الله اراد ان يعاقبهم لما ساعدم ابدا

اذا يا اخي العزيز اعاود واقول لك
ان العهد القديم هو علاقة الله مع شعبه كيف خانو هذا العهد وكيف كان الله دائما يعاود ويسامحهم وينصرهم

تحياتي لك


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتاز

استمري 

أشكرك 
وانتظر غدا الاجابة للسؤال السابق


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المهم ان نعرف وان نقتنع والاكثر ان نؤمن

الله معك


----------



## histamine (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سوف أنام الأن وأنتظر تلك الأحلام التي أشعر بها في قلبي تدفعني نحو المسيحية لكني ما زلت أحمل عشرات الأسئلة المحيرة

شكرا للجميع 

وتصبحون على خير الليلة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> سوف أنام الأن وأنتظر تلك الأحلام التي أشعر بها في قلبي تدفعني نحو المسيحية لكني ما زلت أحمل عشرات الأسئلة المحيرة
> 
> شكرا للجميع
> 
> ...



ان توقفت تلك الاسئلة  يعني انك اكتفيت وفي المسيخية لا اكتفاء


----------



## انت الفادي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> أشكرك جدا جدا لكن هناك سؤال جديد ابحثي عنه أيضا , وأسف على الغلبة بس هاي الحقيقة اللي لازم نبحث عنها  السؤال هو :
> قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13
> إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد  31 عدد 1 - 17 أن هناك تناقض على ما أتوهم :
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً.
> ...



*لم اتوقع بالفعل ان تضع هذا الكلام بصورة شبهة.. او بمعني اخر كتساؤل منك..
عزيزي.. الوصية لا تقتل هذا شئ مفروغ منه.
و لكن هنا انت اتيت بحالة حرب.. ماذا تنتظر في الحرب؟؟؟
ان يضربوا بالعصا فقط؟؟ سيف مقابل عصا ام ماذا؟؟
و مع ذلك لو سيادتك بما انك باحث كنت قرأت قليلا في نفس الاصحاح لكنت وجدت اجابة علي سؤالك.. 
وانا اسألك الان في اجابة هذ السؤال اجابة لسؤالك:
لماذا يحتم علي الجنود من شعب اسرائيل من قتل نفس (في الحرب ) ان يبقي خارج المحلة اسبوعا كاملا يتطهر؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي.
*


----------



## histamine (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع , هدا ما أنتظره ، اجابة لكل سؤال 

أشكركم


----------



## الأخت مايا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر لا يعود لنا بل اشكر الرب فهو من ساعدنا لكي  نوصل كلمته

فالشكر الدائم لك يا رب


----------



## histamine (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ histamine
القانون هنا سؤال لكل موضوع و انت قفزت لاكثر من سؤال مشتتاً الموضوع بجملته

اذا كنت لاتفهم التجسد فهناك مئات المواضيع التي تشرح التجسد, فابحث في المنتدى و اقرأ


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> سلام ونعمه عليكم يا اخوتي. لكم مني كل حب, ما اجمل هذا الدين امنت باليسوع المسيح كمخلص لي,حاسس اني مع اخوتي و اصحابي,رايح اتكلم مع اخوان مسيحيين شان يساعدوني في الموضوع و شان اتعلم اكثر.انا سعيد جدا اني اصبحت مسيحي و نضميت لهذه الاسره الجميله. وشكر و محبه لأمة.



واصل بالصلاه والصوم بما اننا فى صيام عيد الميلاد وربنا عمره ما هينساك وهيقف معاك على طول طول الريق ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرشدك لنوره لتكون خروفا فى قطيع الراعى الصالح*

* مخلص البشرية ربي والهي يسوع المسيح*
​


----------



## histamine (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني
سمعت  أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة ، فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟ وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟

أوضحوا لي المسألة مشكورييييييين

سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

histamine قال:


> اخواني
> سمعت  أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة ، فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟ وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟
> 
> أوضحوا لي المسألة مشكورييييييين
> ...



*ما علاقة ذلك بإيمانك, هل تريد أن تضع خالقك داخل جمجمتك؟ ما هو مفهومك عن "الإيمان" *


----------



## histamine (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ما مفهومك أنت عنه؟؟

ألا تريد أن تفهم دينك؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> ما مفهومك أنت عنه؟؟
> 
> ألا تريد أن تفهم دينك؟؟


*
:w00t:احنا فهمينة ابقي افهم انت دينك الاول:12F616~137::bud:*


----------



## mst_andalusi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

كيف نفهم العهد القديم على ضوء الانجيل

التسلسل مطلوب .. المفروض الجديد يصدق القديم ولا يناقضه او ينافيه

الاصل فى القديم لان القديم هو الاصل والمسيح لما جاء اعتمد العهد القديم لكن العهد الجديد لم يأتى نبى من الله حتى يعتمد مفاهيمه او يرفضها....(هذا طبعا بافتراض انكم  لا تقبلون ما اعتمده القرأن الكريم من مواضيع او كذّب مواضيع أخرى)

وبما أن العهد القديم مفاهيمه ثابنه اذا لابد ان يكون شروحات العهد الجديد(فى حالة ثبات نصه والثقة الممنوحة له) ان تكون فى ريح وضوء العهد القديم و ليس العكس....


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 ديسمبر 2008)

mst_andalusi قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> كيف نفهم العهد القديم على ضوء الانجيل
> 
> ...


عزيزي لا تناقض بين العهد القديم ومفاهيمه والعهد الجديد فهي مفاهيم وتعاليم الهية ثابته وليس كما تدعي..فالعهد القديم ناقص بدون العهد الجديد لان العهد القديم محورة السيد المسيح والنبوءات عنه وتمهيد ذهن شعب الله لفكرة التجسد!!! والله ارسل الانبياء في العهد القديم لابلاغ الناس الوصاية الجديدة والنبوءات والتعاليم الالهية الجديدة وهذه التعاليم والوصايا والنبوءات كلها تمت في العهد الجديد*


 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا* وقال السيد المسيح 

*يوحنا الأصحاح 17 العدد 4 أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ* واخيرا وليس آخرا قال *


 يوحنا الأصحاح 19 العدد 30 فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ* ...وهنا وقفت عملية ارسال الانبياء لان الغاية من العهد القديم تمهيد ذهن المؤمنين لقبول سر الفداء والتجسد وبما ان العهد القديم فيه رموز واشارات عن السيد المسيح ...فلا داعي لهذه الرموز ما دام المرموز له اي السيد المسيح قد جاء وتمت نبؤءة الكتاب بالخلاص لجميع من يقبل السيد المسيح ربا ومخلصا على حياته.
والسيد المسيح له المجد قال مرارا لليهود:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 39 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي.
فالعهد القديم هو ظل ...والعهد الجديد هو نور الشمس الساطعة.
ومن تمم مفاهيم العهد الجديد وثبتها كان السيد المسيح نفسه ومن بعده رسله القديسين وخلافائهم ...الى اليوم هذه المفاهيم ثابتة بواسطة وضع اليد ورسامة الكهنة وممارسة الاسرار السبعة المقدسة ونشر بشارة الانجيل...خاصة ان راعي العهد الجديد اي السيد المسيح هو مازال يعمل فينا لليوم فهو القائل
*:**

** متى الأصحاح 18 العدد 20 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي(باسم السيد المسيح) فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ».* فهو حي الى ابد الابدين. وهو مع المؤمنين في تعليمهم وارشادهم بواسطة الروح القدس:
*


 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*.


----------



## mst_andalusi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*# .................. #*

*ُحذفت المشاركة لإحتوائها على خرافات دون أي دليل *

*تعلم كيف تتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس بإحترام *

*هنا تسأل وتسأل فقط وتنتظر الإجابة *

*وليس لك أن ُتقر بأمور خاطئة *

*أي تطاول على المسيحية*

*سُتفصل فورًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mst_andalusi قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> حقيقى انت كلامك  انت كلامك فيه تناقضات كتير
> 
> كيف يكون العهد القديم ظل العهد الجديد



*واضح أنك تريد أن تفسر الإنجيل على مزاجك, وهذا أمر مرفوض, لأنك تجهل كل من العهد القديم والجديد, لذا أرجو إيقاف الحوار هنا لتشعبه عن الموضوع الأساسي له*


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mst_andalusi قال:


> *# ....................... #*
> 
> وهى تتحدث بالاضافة الى التاريخ الذى يذكران ان القرن الاول كان فيه عقائد ان المسيح بشر وهو رسول الله ورفضهم الى قضية الصلب المسيح او مسك اليهود اياه
> 
> اذا لابد ان يكون العهد القديم هو الاصل لانه هو المعتمد من المسيح ام العهد الجديد فهو محل خلاف فى صحة نسبه باخلاف صحة تفسيره


يبدو انك لا تعرف شئ لا عن العهد الجديد ولا عن العهد القديم يعني متل ما بقولوا: بدك فت خبز كتير.
لذلك ارجو ان تطرح اسالتك سؤال سؤال دون تشعبات لكي نقدر ان نوصل اليك ما تجهلة عن المسيحية وكتابهم.​


----------



## انت الفادي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mst_andalusi قال:


> *# ........................... #*
> 
> وهى تتحدث بالاضافة الى التاريخ الذى يذكران ان القرن الاول كان فيه عقائد ان المسيح بشر وهو رسول الله ورفضهم الى قضية الصلب المسيح او مسك اليهود اياه


 
*الاخ العزيزي..*
*بما ان للقسم قوانين يجب علي الجميع اتباعها فأنا ارجوا منك التالي:*
*اولا: انت قلت:*


> النقطة الثانية المسيح قل على الصليب قد أكمل و ده معناه ان التعاليم انتهت بموت المسيح على الصليب
> كيف تفسر ذلك التناقض .....


 
*في موضوع خاص .. مطلوب منك الاتيان بالتفسير المعتمد لدينا الذي يقول ان كلمة قد اكمل اي اكمال التعليم.بالاضافة الي الدليل علي ان معظم تعاليم الانجيل هي من رسائل بولس الرسول.*

*ثانيا:انت قلت:*



> لان رسائل بولس نفسها كانت احد المصادر التى اعتمدت عليها الروايات الانجيلية الاربعة ...


*في موضوع خاص نطلب منك التالي: نطلب منك ان تأتي بالتناقض الذي تدعيه في رواية الصلب في الاناجيل الاربعةهذا اولا ثم نطالبك بالدليل علي ان الاناجيل كتبت بعد رسائل بولس الرسول.بمعني اخر انت تدعي ان رسائل بولس هي احد المصادر التي اعتمدت عليها الاناجيل الاربعة.. المطلوب الدليل ( ملاحظة: لا قبول هنا للكلام المرسل و الهواجس و الخواطر و الامنيات بل الكلام بدليل و الا ستعرض نفسك للفصل )*

*ثالثا: انت تقول:*


> والناصريين التى تمت ابادتهم وحرق اناجيلهم وان تبقى منها اناجيل المصريين والناصريين وغيرها


*في موضوع منفصل: نطلب منك الاتيان بهذا الدليل ( ملاحظة : حتي لا تدخل نفسك في احراج: هناك فرق بين تاريخ المخطوطة و بين تاريخ تدوينها ) و انا اعرف ما يجول في خاطرك و لكني اطلب منك الدليل حتي نناقشه سويا (لا وجود هنا للفلسفة و الكلام المرسل ايضا )*

*رابعا: انت تقول:*


> ...زان المسيح بشر وهو رسول الله *ورفضهم الى قضية الصلب المسيح* او مسك اليهود اياه


*انت اوقعت نفسك في مطب كبير جدا لن يسعفك منه الا الاعتزار عزيزي..*
*فنحن هنا نطالبك طبعا في موضوع منفصل ان تأتي بالادلة علي كلامك بأنه هناك من رفض فكرة صلب السيد المسيح و اسم هذه الطائفة.*
*الدليل الدليل الدليل يا عزيزي.*
*حتي الان كل مشاركتك ليستو سوي *
*1. تفسير بدون فهم.. *
*2. القاء تهم بدون ادلة. اي كلام مرسل*
*3. القاء تهم بدون ادلة. اي كلام مرسل*
*4.** القاء تهم بدون ادلة. اي كلام مرسل*

*فهل من الممكن ان تلبي لنا مطالبنا عزيزي بما انك سائل و باحث عن الحق و العلم؟؟*
*تحياتي.*


----------



## youhnna (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز  اذا كنت تؤمن حقا  بالمسيح  ربا  وفاديا  ومخلصا  فصلى له باستمرار  ان يدبر  لك امر خلاصك  وكن  واثقا ان السيد المسيح سيرسل من يعينك  والرب  يدبر  امورك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الحقيقه قال:


> سلام ونعمه عليكم من شاب حائر و خائف,انا شاب مسلم من الاردن قرأت عن الدين المسيحي و قد عجبني هذا الدين و التسامح الذي فيه. إن في الاسلام البشرية لم تعد تُعرف بأبناء الله و يدعوهم بعبيد الله.و على المسلمين أن يركعوا أمام الله خمسة مرات فى اليوم كعبيد له.
> 
> و لكن بالنسبة ليسوع, فإن عمل الإنسان هو أن يحب الله من كل ذاته و أن يحب قريبه كنفسه. و وعد يسوع بإرسال الروح القدس لمن يطلبه. إن روح الله –بالنعمة- سيقوم بكتابة وصايا الله فى قلوبنا و عقولنا و ذلك بالنعمة المجانية و ليس بقوانين و تقاليد.
> اريد ان اكون مسيحي و ان انضم الى كنيسة المسيح فدلوني بارككم الرب كيف اصبح مسيحي.:love_letter_send:




ربنا يفرح قلبك 
اخى الرب يسوع فاتح لك احضانه وفى انتظارك تعالاله مستنيك وبيحبك 
صلى كتير واطلب رب المجد يسوع المسيح اطلبه من اعماق قلبك 
حاول تكون على اتصال بأحد الكهنه ليرشدك ولتنال سر المعموديه اللى بيه بتصير مسيحى 
ربنا يقوى ايمانك 
ابقى وافينا بأخبارك وطمنا عليك
ربنا معاك


----------



## Maria Salib (15 يناير 2009)

*باسم الاب والبن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اخوتى واحبائى فى يوع المسيح 
اسمحوا لى وان عشت الاسلام واعيش وسطهم ان اوجه للسائل كلامى الذى يبدومن كلامه عن الانجيل وتفاسيره نفس الاسئله
اسالك ان كان من الممكن لك ان تفسر القران ام ان هناك مفسرين له هم الشيوخ الذين درسوا هذا الدين
انت 
يا من تريد ان تقتنع بالدين قبل ان تؤمن به
:sami73::sami73:
:smi102:
:smi106:
:smi106:
هل اقتنعت بالاسلام
هل اقتنعت بما تؤمن به الان
وان كنت اقتنعت به فلما تبحث عن دين اخر
وان كنت لم تقتنع به
فلن يصبح لك دين لتقتنع به بعد
اعلم ان الدين هو ايمان عن يقين بما اتى به الرب الينا
وليس باقتناع لما اتى به الرب
اعلم ان العقل لا يمكنه ان يصدق المعجزالت لو حكيت عن اى شخص عادى
ولكن عن الرب وعن القديسين يجب ان نقتنع بها لانها من عند الرب
هل رايت الله فى الاسلام
لا
فكيف تؤمن بما لا تراه
هل فسرت القران
وفسره المسلمون كل كما يراه
لاختلفتم فيه
لذلك فتن المفسرين له قليلون
انا لا اتعدى على اى دين
ولكنى ارى ان الرب حينما يحب عبده ينور له طريقه ويهديه للايمان به
ان كنت تحب المسيح
وكان الرب
قد فتح قلبك للنور
فاقبل ولا تتردد
حتى تدخل فى مجد الله
فليهيدك ربى
ويقبلك عنده
اخواتى فى المسيح صلوا لى حتى يقبلنى بالتعميد والتناول
حتى يمجدنى ربى عنده
ولى سؤال يلح علي
وانا من اسره ملتزمه جدا
وغنيه جدا
هل اهرب واذهب للكنيسه واحتمى بها
واعلن هناك ايمانى بالرب والمسيحيه
هل افعل ذلك ولا ابالى
هل سيحمينى الكهنه والقديسين
اعلم علم اليقين 
ان روحى وجسدى فداء المسيح
فداء يسوع الرب
ولكن ان قدر لى الموت على يديهم
فلا اريد الموت قبل تعميدى
ولا احب اناموت الا وانا على الصليب
حبا فى الرب 
وايمانا بهحتى الموت
اجيبونى يبارككم الرب فى السماء والارض*​


----------



## youhnna (15 يناير 2009)

اختى  سالى  يقول  الكتاب  لكل  شىء  تحت السماء  وقت   وحتى  عندما  اراد  الله  ان  يخلص  العالم  فى ابنه يسوع  المسيح  قال  الكتاب  ولما  جاء  ملء  الزمان  (اى  بعدما  اعد  الله  العالم  لقبول  الخلاص  والفداء  بالانبياء  والاحاث )  وعليه  يا اختى  عليكى  ان  تتريثى  قليلا  قبل  القدوم  على اى خطوه  قبل ان  يهىء  لك  الرب ذلك  ارجو  ان تصلى  له باستمرار  وكونى  متيقنه  انه  لن  يتركك  او  يهملك  ابدا   وكونى  متيقنه  انه  لوشاء  وذهبت  شهيده  ايمانك  فان  الدم  المبذول من اجل المسيح هو المعموديه  والله  يدبر  امرك  صلى


----------



## ناوناو (15 يناير 2009)

انا مع الأخ يوحنا ... فأن الرب هو الضابط للكل والمتحكم في جميع الناس .. وفي الوقت المناسب الذي يراه هو وحده فقط سينير ويعلن بقوة سلطانه داخل قلوب البشر


----------



## ناوناو (15 يناير 2009)

انا اول مرة اشترك ... ونفسي اعرف اكتر عن هذه المنتديات ... لو امكن ساعدوني


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2009)

*الأخت سالى
سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل سلام يكون معك
المسيحية هى علاقة شخصية بين الإنسان والخالق, وأكيد أنت أختبرت تلك العلاقة وأختبرت مدى عذوبتها وجمالها
ثقى إن الرب يريد منك أمر خاص سيعلنه لك فى وقت ما\
فانتظرى الرب وهو سيكشف لك ما يريده منك
كل المطلوب منك الأن هو أن ترى أسرتك المسيح فيك, فى محبتك لهم, فى علاقتك بهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2009)

*


ناوناو قال:



			انا اول مرة اشترك ... ونفسي اعرف اكتر عن هذه المنتديات ... لو امكن ساعدوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما نوع المساعدة التى تريدها*


----------



## داريااه (15 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب اليك يا ابن الحقيقة..ارجو ان تبدا بقراءة تفاسير الكتاب المقدس ودراسته تماما وقراءة المواضيع في المنتدى ومحاولة المشاركة فيها بمواضيع وافكار,اما بالنسبة الى الذهاب الى الكنيسة فحاول حاليا ان تصلي في اودتك او غرفتك او المخدع الخاص بك,حاول قدر الامكان ان تبقى وحيدا مع الرب وان تخاطبه من داخلك بلا اي كذب او رياء ونفاق..حاول ان تكون رحيما وصبورا مع الناس,ومن تعمل دة كله هتحس ان في تغيير كبير في حياتك وان وجود يسوع الرب في حياتك من الامور والضروريات في الحياة,وحاول الذهاب الى الكنيسة ختى لو بخفاء ويفضل الكنيسة البعيدة عن المنطقة اللي انت ساكن بها لكي تصلي وتتعلم وتطلب السكينة وحاول التكلم مع القس الموجود في الكنيسة وتفهمه بحقيقة الامر وتفاعل وتجاوب مع الكنيسة والرب وسوف ترى الخير باذن الرب..دي نصيحتي ليك حاليا وانا ارحب بيك كصديق لي..ربنا يباركك  داريااه


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يناير 2009)

*"لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ" (جا3: 1)*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخت سالى
> سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل سلام يكون معك
> المسيحية هى علاقة شخصية بين الإنسان والخالق, وأكيد أنت أختبرت تلك العلاقة وأختبرت مدى عذوبتها وجمالها
> ثقى إن الرب يريد منك أمر خاص سيعلنه لك فى وقت ما\
> ...



 
 "لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ" (جا3: 1)​اختي الغالية سالي...
انا اتفق مع أخي صوت صارخ
انا مقدر موقفك جداً لان خلاص نفس الأنسان هو اهم ما يشغله وعارف مدى اشياقك للمعمودية والتناول وتعويض الوقت الضائع بعيدة عن حضن الفادي الحبيب. وموقفك هذا هو موقف "أين الحقيقة" صاحب الموضوع وموقف كل من يتعرف على مخلصنا الحبيب. 
لكن لا تنسي اختي الفاضلة ان حياتك وأبديتك في يد الهنا الحبيب الذي يحبك جداً وعرفك بنفسة بطريقة معجزية ... وليس في يد بشر اي من كان. الأنسان بطبيعته متعجل ولكن الرب يعمل في هدوء. فلا تتعجلي اختي الغالية وتعرضي نفسك لتجارب صعبة وثقي ان ربنا هيدبر لك المعمودية بطريقة معجزية. ربنا يعطيكي هذه الفرصة الذهبية لتنمي في الأيمان ولقراءة الأنجيل ولتتعمقي في الحياة مع المسيح اكثر. لان المسيحية ليست مجرد كلمات ومعلومات ولكن حياة وخبرات معاشة. ولاتنسي ان اساس المسيحية هو المحبة و من الوصايا العشرة "أكرم اباك وامك" وأن اباك وامك يحبانك. فمن خلاك محبتك وتعامك معهم قد تكسبيهم وتنقذي ابديتهم بدون كلام ولا وعظ يكفي ان يروا صورة المسيح فيك. سلام ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معك.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

وجدت بالموضوع بعض الأسئلة ... فسأضع اجابة البابا شنودة عليها لتعم الفائدة.

*س:
 لماذا نموت والخلاص قد تم؟*
*ج: من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس. أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "ب" ص 72 - 74
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/72l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/73l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/74l.htm
*
*س:
لماذا بعد الخلاص يتعب الرجل وتحبل المرأة بالوجع؟
ج: من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس. أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "ب" ص 75 - 76
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/75l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/76l.htm

س:
لماذا خلقنا الله؟ ولماذا نموت؟
ج: من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس. أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "ب" ص 107 - 108
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/107l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/108l.htm

س:
لماذا نموت؟
ج: من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس. أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "ب" ص 108 - 109
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/108l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/109l.htm

س:
لماذا لم نموت بعد الخطية مباشرة؟
ج: من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس. أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "ب" ص 109 - 110
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/109l.htm
http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/52/110l.htm*


----------



## youhnna (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ ريماس من حقك ان تنصح من كانت على ديانتك بعدم ترك ديانتها ولكن دون ان تنعت الاخرين بالتحريف وقد قلت


... ترا انت عارف قواعد الاسلام وعارف عواقب تركك للاسلام واتباع ديانه اخرى !!

هى تعرف حقا قواعد وعواقب ترك الاسلام  الا وهى  القتل
الاخ ريماس الا ترى ان دين الاسلام  قائم حتى الان  لسببين  فقط  الا وهما
الاول  ترغيب الرجال وامتاعهم بالجنس فى الدنيا والاخره  ليس  الا
والثانى  الترهيب وقتل كل من يترك الاسلام  بل والاخرين الذين يخالفوكم العقيده ان استطعتم  لذلك سبيلا
ارجو وبدون ان ترددوا  كا البغبغاوات عمليه التحريف عند الاخرين ان تدرس دينك بعقل ومنطق  وكذلك ديانات الاخرين  وانظر ايهما تدعوا لخلاص الناس وللقداسه والحق
يذكرنى رسولكم بطالب فاشل  زور  شهاده الطب  وفتح عياده لعلاج المرضى  وكان يقرا فى كتب الطب  ليحاول تشخيص المرض  وكتابه الدواء  وكان له كريزما محببه  لدى الناس فكثيرون كانوا يذهبوا لعيادته وصارت له شهره
بين ناس كثيرون  ولكن للاسف  اتضح انه طبيب  مزور  وان علاجه تسبب فى هلاك من ذهب اليه وداوم معه اما من صحح خطاءه وذهب لطبيب حقيقى فقد نجى نفسه من الهلاك   من له عقل للفهم فليفهم


----------



## youhnna (22 يناير 2009)

قمر عمان قال:


> ولي أن أداخلك ياعزيزي وأقول لك بأنكم تذكرونني بمن درس على إمتحان الرياضيات لمدة أسبوع واجتهد وسهر الليالي وأتى بالمراجع وكان يصل الليل بالنهار ولم يدع شاردة ولاواردة إلا وفهمها وقد أعد نفسه لامتحان الرياضيات إعداداً جيدا ويوم الإمتحان ذهب إلى القاعة وجلس , إذا بالإمتحان في ذلك اليوم ليس رياضيات إنما هو امتخان فيزياء فذهب كل ما درسه وسهر الليالي والتعب والإجتهاد هباءً منثوراً وكون الإمتحان كان مختافا عما درسه الطالب المجتهد فقد حصل على علامة [الصفر
> وهذا هو حالك يا عزيزي
> طريق الخلاص واضح كل الوضوح والب مخلص لكل من يدعوة  اشفق عليك يا اخى لاتستعجل الردود  ادرس بتعقل وموضوعيه بعيدا عن التعصب الاعمى  واطلب من الله ان ينير بصيرتك
> لتعرف طريق خلاصك الابدى


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 يناير 2009)

ريمــاس قال:


> حسااااااااااااافة عليك رد لدينك قبل لا تتحسف
> 
> دين الاسلام مكمل لكل الديانات بس انت ما فهمته اصلا
> 
> ...


 

*الاظلام غير مكمل لأي ديانه*

*لأنه ببساطة كتاب ملعون يأمر بالقتل والزني*

* وكل شئ فيه مباح :11azy:*

*ولا يوجد دين سماوي يحض علي فعل مثل هذه الأشياء*

*وما ادراكي انه دين الحق  30:*

*اكيد يعلم عواقب الاظلام وهي اقامة حد الردة وقتله :11azy:*

*حلوة بيننا شئ اسمه اظلام دي :hlp:*​


----------



## nada4 (24 يناير 2009)

هلا جد كنت مسلم وحابب تصير مسيحي؟؟؟؟؟

كنت مطبق الدين صح؟؟؟؟


----------



## nada4 (24 يناير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *الاظلام غير مكمل لأي ديانه*
> 
> *لأنه ببساطة كتاب ملعون يأمر بالقتل والزني*
> 
> ...



*هلا دينا الاسلامي يأمر اللي انت حكتيه... لو انت جد بتعرفي الله ما بتكذبي بدين انت ما بتعرفيه!!!!! حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*


----------



## nada4 (24 يناير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> الاخ ريماس من حقك ان تنصح من كانت على ديانتك بعدم ترك ديانتها ولكن دون ان تنعت الاخرين بالتحريف وقد قلت
> 
> 
> ... ترا انت عارف قواعد الاسلام وعارف عواقب تركك للاسلام واتباع ديانه اخرى !!
> ...


 


*..................................................

حرر بواسطة المشرف​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

nada4 قال:


> *هلا دينا الاسلامي يأمر اللي انت حكتيه... لو انت جد بتعرفي الله ما بتكذبي بدين انت ما بتعرفيه!!!!! حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*


 

أولا أنا مش بنت ومش ده موضوعنا :hlp:

ثانيا انتي اللي متعرفيش دينك كويس

لأنك لو تعرفي دينك بجد متدافعيش عنه خالص

دافعي باثباتات تنكر اللي بنقوله لكن مش دفاع بدون دليل :t30:​


----------



## ناوناو (25 يناير 2009)

عظيم أن تؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص لحياتك
لكن يجب أن نعمل ونجتهد لنفوز بالملكوت
نعمة الرب تشجعك وأن الرب سيعلن لك الوقت المناسب كي تعلن مسيحيتك للجميع دون خوف
صلي الر الرب لكي يرشد خطواتك ويكمل طريقك
مبروك عليك نعمة وخلاص يسوع


----------

